# altrettanto di



## magosil79

Ciao a tutti,

sto leggendo la Grammatica della Lingua Italiana di Marcello Sensini. Alla descrizione degli aggettivi indefiniti riporta un esempio per _altrettanto_ che non mi suona corretto.

_Ho altrettanto sonno di te_.

Voi usereste questa frase? Vi sembra corretta?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Qual è l'errore?


----------



## magosil79

L'uso della preposizione _di _dopo _altrettanto_. _Altrettanto_ è un aggettivo che significa 'tanto quanto'. Istituisce una comparazione di uguaglianza.

_Ho altrettanto sonno di te_ equivale a _ho tanto sonno quanto te_. Ma non importa quante volte legga la frase _Ho altrettanto sonno di te_, la percepisco 
come scorretta. Potrei aspettarmi:

-_ho altrettanto sonno quanto te
-ho altrettanto sonno come te
_
Quindi volevo sapere da altri parlanti nativi se questo è solo un mio problema, o se anche voi ritenete che la frase in questione non sia accettabile.

Grazie


----------



## bearded

Salve

Io non credo che la frase sia scorretta: al massimo mi sembra un po' colloquiale.
''Altrettanto'' è da intendersi come ''la stessa quantità di/che..'', e dunque sono molti gli esempi analoghi in italiano colloquiale. Eccone uno:
_egli ha altrettanto denaro di quel riccone di suo padre (=la stessa quantità di denaro che ha quel riccone..)._
Io considero questa forma come una sorta di 'comparatio compendiaria'.
Concordo con te sul fatto che ''quanto'' sarebbe un secondo termine di paragone più adatto dopo ''altrettanto'' - in italiano formale e in un registro più elevato.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

magosil79 said:


> _Ho altrettanto sonno di te_.


Non so dire se sia corretta o meno, però non direi mai una cosa del genere, non ho mai sentito nessun mandrelingua dire una cosa del genere e se la leggessi o la sentissi penserei ad uno straniero.


----------



## bearded

Paulfromitaly said:


> se la leggessi o la sentissi penserei ad uno straniero.


Ti fa la stessa impressione anche il mio esempio col riccone?  In fondo è la stessa costruzione...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> Ti fa la stessa impressione anche il mio esempio col riccone?  In fondo è la stessa costruzione...


No. Per qualche ragione il tuo esempio mi sembra molto più naturale, anche se non esattamente il più comune del mondo.


----------



## magosil79

L'esempio di Bearded senza dubbio suona meglio. Il fatto che abbiano la stessa costruzione però non significa che se uno è corretto, allora anche l'altro debba necessariamente essere corretto.

Per esempio se dico: _egli ha lo stesso denaro di quel riccone di suo padre, _non ho dubbi sulla correttezza di questa frase, ma se dovessi dire:

_ho lo stesso sonno di te, _allora percepisco la frase come errata.

Probabilmente la preposizione _di _seguita da un pronome personale fa la differenza. Confronta le frasi:
-_ho più sonno di te.
-ho meno sonno di te.

Di _introduce il secondo termine di paragone in una comparazione di maggioranza o di minoranza. 

- _Ho altrettanto sonno di te_ (se corretto) è un comparativo di uguaglianza.

Inoltre la frase _egli ha altrettanto denaro di quel riccone di suo padre_ può essere ampliata in: 'egli ha altrettanto denaro quanto il denaro _di_ quel riccone di suo padre',

mentre _Ho altrettanto sonno di te _non può essere ampliata in: 'ho altrettanto sonno quanto il sonno _di _te'. E questo credo sia il motivo per cui la prima frase può essere corretta, ma non la seconda.


----------



## francisgranada

A proposito, io il termine _altrettanto _l'ho sentito dire a Bologna nel seguente contesto (se mi ricordo bene):
_- Buon appetito!
- Altrettanto!  _ (= viceversa, reciprocamente, "anche a te/voi/Lei", ecc.)

La mia domanda è se questo uso è tipico/standard in italiano?


----------



## magosil79

Francisgranada, l'uso di _altrettanto, _di cui ci hai dato un esempio è perfettamente corretto e molto diffuso.  Si utilizza anche per contraccambiare un augurio.
_-Auguri di buon Natale!
-Grazie, altrettanto!_


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, magosil79!


----------



## bearded

magosil79 said:


> Probabilmente la preposizione _di _seguita da un pronome personale fa la differenza


Secondo me non sta lì la differenza: suppongo che tu troveresti errata anche la frase _Ho altrettanto sonno di mio padre..._
Comunque vedo dal #8 che hai in proposito opinioni già ben radicate. E allora (scusa la domanda) perché chiedere nel forum?
Per me il mio esempio col riccone ha lo stesso grado di (s)correttezza che ha ''ho altrettanto sonno di te''.  Anzi, per rimanere nel linguaggio colloquiale, _il mio esempio ha altrettanta (s)correttezza di  ''ho altrettanto sonno di te''. _Dopo tutto, un pro-nome è quell'elemento che sostituisce un nome.


----------



## symposium

Alcune mie considerazioni:
1- Nel parlato quotidiano, "altrettanto" si usa praticamente solo nell'accezione di cui parla Francisgranada, e cioè come risposta a un augurio.
2- L'uso di "altrettanto" come avverbio comparativo davanti al secondo termine di paragone non sarà scorretto ma è così poco usato da suonare strano; tra l'altro gli unici dizionari che riportano degli esempi usano "che" al posto di "di": Maria è altrettanto bella che Gina. Secondo me, l'opzione migliore è dire: Tu hai sonno, e io altrettanto.


----------



## magosil79

Si usa anche in espressioni del tipo: 'Gli ho dato cinque mele e altrettante pere'.

Come aggettivo esprime 'la stessa quantità di', 'lo stesso numero di'.

Il motivo per cui ho chiesto nel forum è perche la frase compare in una grammatica, uno strumento per imparare o migliorare la lingua. Magari qualcuno ha letto un articolo o conosce un dizionario che può gettare un po' di luce sul corretto utilizzo di questa parola.

Grazie per le risposte!


----------



## dragonseven

magosil79 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> sto leggendo la Grammatica della Lingua Italiana di Marcello Sensini. Alla descrizione degli aggettivi indefiniti riporta un esempio per _altrettanto_ che non mi suona corretto.
> 
> _Ho altrettanto sonno di te_.
> 
> Voi usereste questa frase? Vi sembra corretta?


Ciao Magosil,

personalmente non la userei.
Per quanto concerne la correttezza, io penso che sia corretta.
A me "altrettanto di" pare una locuzione preposizionale, parafrasabile con «al pari di».
Quindi, "Ho altrettanto sonno di te" sarebbe lo stesso che dire «Ho sonno al pari di te». Entrambe istituiscono un'uguaglianza.
«Io e te abbiamo sonno alla pari», «Io e te abbiamo altrettanto sonno».
In quest'ultima è aggettivo.

Mie impressioni!


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ... "Ho altrettanto sonno di te" sarebbe lo stesso che dire «Ho sonno al pari di te». ...


 Quindi, se ho capito bene, "altrettanto di"  significa grosso modo "anch'io, ugualmente come te", e simili.   Ve lo chiedo solo per essere sicuro perché non mi ricordo di aver sentita questa locuzione in contesti diversi di quello che avevo idicato nel mio post #9. Oppure, ci sono alcune sfumature da prendere in considerazione?


----------



## lorenzos

- Buon appetito/Buon Natale!
- Altrettanto (Ugualmente a te).


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> Quindi, se ho capito bene, "altrettanto di"  significa grosso modo "anch'io, ugualmente come te", e simili. Ve lo chiedo solo per essere sicuro perché non mi ricordo di aver sentita questa locuzione in contesti diversi di quello che avevo i*n*dicato nel mio post #9. Oppure, ci sono alcune sfumature da prendere in considerazione?


 Ciao Francis!

Sí, è differente.
Nel caso del tuo #9, o come rimarcato da Lorenzos qui sopra, _*altrettanto *_ha valore di pronome.
Quindi non è preciso dire


lorenzos said:


> - Buon appetito/Buon Natale!
> - Altrettanto (*Ugualmente a te*).


 bensí *altrettanto *qui significa «_*la stessa cosa*_».
Comunemente si dice:
A: «Buon appetito!»;
B: «Grazie, *altrettanto*!», ossia «Ringrazio e *la stessa cosa* a te!», «Ti ringrazio e *lo stesso* [a te», sarebbe pleonastico, ma è comune che qui venga aggiunto; e nella precedente il «Ti»]!».
Invece, in una frase come [cambio il sostantivo per far notare la differenza] «[Come lui/lei] _Ho _*altrettanta *_paura di te_» è aggettivo, parafrasabile in «_Ho *tanta* paura di te *quanto* la sua_».
Mentre in «_Ho *altrettanto *paura* di* te» _il valore è avverbiale, e lo si può parafrasare in «_Ho paura *al pari di *te_», «_Ho paura *allo stesso modo di *te», _«_Ho paura *come *te_». Ovviamente, quest'ultima forma è la piú comune e idiomatica nella nostra lingua, dunque credo sia normale che tu non l'abbia mai sentito adoperare con questo significato.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> se ho capito bene, "altrettanto di te" significa grosso modo "anch'io, ugualmente come te"


Sì, hai capito bene: ''altrettanto di te'' può significare - in stile solo colloquiale -  ''nella stessa quantità/misura di (quello che hai tu)''.
Le due interpretazioni di 'altrettanto di' (dragon: al pari di / io: nella stessa misura di...) sono in fondo identiche.

Dragon: molto ben esemplificata la distinzione tra 'altrettanto' aggettivo e avverbio - che naturalmente vale per tutte le locuzioni seguite da ''di''. Un'ambiguità può nascere quando al posto di ''paura'' c'è un sostantivo maschile, e quindi la desinenza, anche aggettivale,  è sempre -o: ad es._ Ho altrettanto timore di lui _può voler dire 1) ho tanto timore quanto ne ha lui, oppure 2) ho tanto timore di lui quanto ne hanno altri.  Qui il significato  di 'altrettanto di' risulterà chiaro solo dal contesto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> Ricordo che la domanda iniziale, ovvero il topic di questa discussione è
> *
> Ho altrettanto sonno di te. Voi usereste questa frase? Vi sembra corretta?*
> e non
> 
> "mi spiegate tutti i possibli usi e segnificati di "altrettanto?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearder!
Esattamente! Certo è che in quella grammatica potevano anche inserire un esempio un po' piú chiaro.
Ti ringrazio del tuo giudizio!

Soltanto una precisazione a margine su quanto scrivi tra parentesi in questo passaggio:





bearded said:


> Le due interpretazioni di 'altrettanto di' (dragon: alla pari di / io: nella stessa misura di...) sono in fondo identiche.


 La locuzione di riferimento è _*al pari di *_e non _*alla pari di*_, che sarebbe sbagliata poiché quest'altra locuzione o la si usa in maniera assoluta (_*alla pari*_) o la si fa seguire dalla preposizione _con _(_*alla pari con*_).


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> La locuzione di riferimento è _*al pari di *_e non _*alla pari di*_, che sarebbe sbagliata....


Hai ragione.  Ho corretto quanto avevo scritto un po' frettolosamente.


----------

